# Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498 Review



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2014)

*Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498 Review*
                                                                                 *i.imgur.com/Ct2tBRA.jpg

*Introduction*

Indian market has been more like a holy grail for Smartphone vendors since the past couple of years or more. Both in the budget and high end segments, Smartphone’s have witnessed an unprecedented rise in share and revenue.
Although the high end segment users experience an unconstrained Smartphone experience, the same cannot be said for budget users. While the top of the line phones get flagship SoC’s to boot and timely software upgrades leading to a full scale experience, the others are marred with sub par SoC’s , hardware and barely get updates.  The result is a choppy and slapped up experience with several software stability issues.
Enter Google with its Android One platform. An idea that promises to deal with all above issues, giving the same Smartphone experience as flagship users to the mainstream user base. Like its nexus line up, the android one platform promises Google certified hardware and regular OS updates for full 2 years. The OEM’s that undertake building the final product has to cater to these standards set by Google, ensuring top notch quality and optimization.
In its current avatar, three OEM’s i.e Micromax , Karbonn & Spice have joined the bandwagon and more in likes of Asus, Lenovo ,Acer, Qualcomm(SOC provider), HTC etc  are soon to follow.
The one I’m reviewing is Spice’s version of Android One dubbed the Mi-498. I chose this against Micromax and Karbonn’s version simply because it was a couple of bucks cheaper. All three Android One phones are aesthetically identical.

*Key Features:*

*SoC* – MTK 6582 1.3Ghz Quadcore A7 + Mali 400MP 
*Ram* – 1gb 
*Rom* – 4gb
*Display* - 4.5 inches IPS display
*Resolution* – 854x480 217 ppi
*Memory* -Expandable memory upto 32 gb
*Sim* - Dual Sim with both sims supporting 3G
*Operating Frequency *– GSM 850, 900 , 1800 ,1900 UMTS- 2100
*Battery *-1700mAh Li-Polymer Battery
*Primary Camera *– 5MP AF
*Secondary Camera* – 2MP
*Android version* – 4.4.4 (Kitkat)
*Dimensions* – 67 x 132 x 9.15 mm
*Weight* – 107 grams
*Video Recording* – 1080p FullHD
*SAR value *– 0.614 W/Kg
*Sensors* – Accelerometer, Proximity,  Magnetic sensor, Gyro Sensor

*CPU - Z Screenshots*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ZuZsAJR.png
*i.imgur.com/v9PL09F.png
*i.imgur.com/VxsarUn.png
*i.imgur.com/MXMKex5.png
*i.imgur.com/E6Wyoov.png
*i.imgur.com/Gey5Pde.png






*Design & Build*

Having used a Moto G (Gen 1) , I can safely say that Spice’s Android one device(going to refer as Mi-498 from now on) looks exactly the same , sporting the same dimensions, look and feel. The overall phone is 5 inches including bezels, whereas the actual screen size is 4.5 inch with a resolution of 480x854 WVGA display. The earpiece’s design is identical to Nexus 5, as well as the back speaker. As with nexus devices, there are no physical home and back buttons in this device. Users have to rely on the ones coming with the OS menu, which is pretty nifty in my opinion.
The volume and power buttons on the left have a nice tactile feedback and ooze quality. The back panel flows seamlessly with the phone’s design and houses the OEM logo (Spice in this case) and “android one” logo, just above the back speaker grill. The panel although plastic has a nice velvety finish offering a sturdy grip, which doesn’t feel slippery to hold. The phone itself fits an average palm perfectly. The back panel feels very up market considering the base price of this device. The top side houses a standard 3.5 mm jack while the rear has a micro USB slot for the obvious usage.
The phone sports a 5 megapixel Auto Focus camera in the rear with Flash, and the front houses a 2 megapixel camera for video conferencing and selfies.
Overall, the design and build are more than satisfactory and exudes a premium feel. Google was indeed serious with the Android One platform.

Here are some pics:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/M6djMAN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9GfFO9z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Rwar3Fo.jpg




*Display*

The Mi-498 houses a 4.5 inch IPS display with a native resolution of 854x480 equaling 217 ppi. Might not sound impressive on paper but these figures are deceptive about what’s in store. Not only the display is bright with excellent viewing angles (178 deg), it feels like a QHD display. Side by side with a Moto E , I found the Mi-498’s display a tad better with brighter colors. 
The only negativity I can think of is the sun light visibility. It’s a tad difficult to see the icons under sunlight and this is the only area where the display falters. Overall the display is more than good at this price range. Watching 1080p content is a breeze too and the color reproduction of this display is quite accurate, with natural hues.

*SoC, OS and User Experience*

Like I said before the hardware in these phones are Google certified. The Mi-498 along with all other android one devices, pack a mediatek MT6582 SoC having four ARM A7 cores sporting the ARMV7 32 bit architecture. The max clock speeds the cores can go upto are 1.3 Ghz. Accompanying the CPU is the GPU which is the Mali 400MP and 1 gb of RAM with 4gb internal storage. Thankfully there’s an additional expansion slot which can house upto a 32 gb micro sd card for additional storage.
That said, apart from the GPU, everything is top notch. The Mali 400MP isn’t bad but has been doing duties for quite a while now. An upgrade would have been better. Maybe future phones may address this part.
Being an android one device, the Mi-498 comes with the latest Android version i.e 4.4.4 or in other words KITKAT. This is a completely no frills stock version having no fancy UI on top or bloatwares to boot.
A clean and uncluttered android is just what the doctor ordered. Not only the touch is super responsive, the OS doesn’t even hint at any sort of lags. The browser performance is unseen in this price range. Chrome works like breeze and offers zero lag. Google has definitely optimized the software to extract the best out of the hardware inside. I’ll talk more about this in the “ Performance and benchmarks” section, where we’ll see that this version of mediatek 6582 performs the best, surpassing qualcomm 400 SoC’S.
Google Now works like a charm and one voice command *“Okay Google”* brings it in action. It responds to Indian accent better and Google has definitely worked on this part.  I can safely say that this version of Google Now is the best yet.  Google drive offers 15gb of space whereas spice cloud offers an additional 10gb.
The overall user experience is superb and definitely over all other Smartphones in this category. Feels very classy overall. It’s now safe to say that the stock android experience is the best experience.

*Performance & Benchmarks*

This is the section which most enthusiast and geeky users find relevant. I have used three benchmark suites to test the phone’s performance namely Antutu 5, Quadrant & Vellamo suite
Lets get down to the numbers:

*AnTuTu  5*

The AnTuTu benchmark measures overall device performance in all areas. From CPU integer, floating point performance, GPU rendering test,HTML5 browser interpretation, to overall memory read write, it is a complete test suite.

Following are the results I achieved:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/oZ2bPkj.png

*i.imgur.com/RYtyGmT.png

*i.imgur.com/eIDish2.png



The scores achieved here are the best ever in a mediatek 6582 device and beats Moto G too !
The HTML5 performance are reminiscent of the browser experience I’ve had with this phone. It’s terrific in this range.

*Quadrant*

Following are the results from Quadrant test suite:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XhdwTtr.png



Again a very good showing.

*Vellamo*

My favorite benchmark in this test. It has three specific benchmark suites namely Browser, Multicore & Metal.

*Vellamo Browser*

As the names suggest, the browser benchmark thoroughly test browser and JavaScript performance with a series of rigorous tests. This includes Sunspider’s infamous JavaScript benchmark that determines a browsers JavaScript interpretation potential. Along with this, Open-Gl based Web-GL graphics library supported with HTML5 API’s is also tested which shows an estimation of future browser based gaming and rendering performance on mobile devices.
The following results will give a clear picture:



Spoiler



Browser
*i.imgur.com/sFKQ614.png
*i.imgur.com/8WZsZwo.png
*i.imgur.com/h3y0OoV.png
*i.imgur.com/ctZKP0X.png

*Details*

*i.imgur.com/n57peDW.png
*i.imgur.com/ijSAxaQ.png
*i.imgur.com/XbXVdRA.png
*i.imgur.com/dPKiUKz.png
*i.imgur.com/6mb9lAF.png



The overall performance is again higher than Moto G! Clearly the browser experience in android one phones is proving to be excellent. Chrome shines especially.

*Vellamo Multicore*

This benchmark showcases system performance, inter process communication and execution of native Java code. Housing popular tools like Linpack, SysBench , MemBench etc. this benchmark shows an overall multithreaded performance of the device. All four cores are tested rigorously.


Spoiler



Vellamo Multicore Benchmarks

*i.imgur.com/7CGW55u.png
*i.imgur.com/8uTohvH.png
*i.imgur.com/iEV8dwI.png

*Details*

*i.imgur.com/OeMtSJC.png
*i.imgur.com/YWrmItv.png
*i.imgur.com/z2to7Sa.png
*i.imgur.com/6nwfgyL.png
*i.imgur.com/jLNoD6v.png
*i.imgur.com/Wt1w6sJ.png
*i.imgur.com/Fy6cdef.png



Fell a tad short of Moto G’s qualcomm SoC but still ends up with a respectable score beating the Galaxy S3 in the test suite. This explains the lag free experience of the device.

*Vellamo Metal*

This suite is a more serious in computational benchmark. Includes the popular Dhrystone measuring integer performance and other read write operations. It is a more close to the metal benchmark offering synthetic analysis.



Spoiler



Vellamo Metal benchmarks

*i.imgur.com/MY6rSuH.png
*i.imgur.com/pnN4gLK.png
*i.imgur.com/E6WfzUc.png

*Details*

*i.imgur.com/0iOynbm.png
*i.imgur.com/y2X8RUH.png


In synthetics , it beats Moto G again ! The Nexus 4 also gets beaten despite housing a superior SoC.
Here is an overview of all three scores achieved.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hQjsQ5h.png



The performance of the device is excellent in this range. Finally we have a device that offers an android experience, the way it’s meant to be.

*Battery*

Although the Mi-498 comes with a 1700mAh battery, its no slouch in this department either. Google had said earlier that the android one devices are meant to last a day easily. I can safely agree to their statements. The battery lasts exactly a day with approximately over 1 hour of calls, wifi on and decent browsing. This device delivers in battery and proves again Google’s commitment on providing quality hardware and optimizations even at this price range. There are also no heating issues with this device.

*Camera*

The Mi-498 comes with a decent 5MP Auto Focus snapper with an LED flash. The camera is strictly decent and has nothing home to write about. The camera needs better light source, or else the results will be noisy and grainy. In broad daylight the pictures are good enough to share in facebook or instagram. The stock camera app is straight out of nexus and provides nifty features like lens blur, Panorama and HDR toggle, really unseen in this range.

Sharing some snaps taken in daylight:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/E413w7M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PJhszol.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ulr78ik.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FxUO5My.jpg



The device also records full 1080p videos which is very good. A 30 sec video takes roughly 60mb space in the SD card. The video quality is again great, but again light source plays a vital role or else videos will be grainy.
The overall camera is decent in this range but not exceptional.

*Verdict*

Google’s android one initiative has really stirred the mainstream segment. The future is even brighter considering the names joining the initiative. The phones  exude quality in most departments, if not all. The initial lot from Micromax, Karbonn and Spice offers the same and this needs to be experienced to be believed. People ignoring these phones considering their image and brand value only will be in a big loss.
The most catchy part is the two full years of updates these devices promise, including Android L which does away with the Dalvik virtual machine & offers native execution speeds which closed source platforms like IOS offer. The android one platform proves that the stock android is indeed the best experience, and will let the mainstream user base experience what flagship users (Nexus)have been experiencing the whole time. The Mi-498 has really proved itself and surpassed all of my expectations.

A respectable 8/10 score from my side, considering the seamless user experience alone.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 21, 2014)

Great review buddy...


----------



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Great review buddy...



Thank you my friend.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice review man and also the device looks promising.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 21, 2014)

triple win for you. excellent review, excellent phone, excellent scores.

PS: Mali-400 MP2 may be old but if it scores close to Moto G, you take home the prize considering the latter cost 2 times more. BTW, can 3G be turned on in both sims at the same time?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Nice review man and also the device looks promising.


Thank u mate.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 21, 2014)

sam said:


> triple win for you. excellent review, excellent phone, excellent scores.
> 
> PS: Mali-400 MP2 may be old but if it scores close to Moto G, you take home the prize considering the latter cost 2 times more. BTW, can 3G be turned on in both sims at the same time?


Thanks a lot Sam. Absolutely overwhelmed. BTW I haven't used a second sim yet. Will definitely let you know.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

Great review. 

And welcome back. Haven't seen you for a long time


----------



## funskar (Sep 22, 2014)

NYc review ..


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice phone and nice review.How is speaker quality?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2014)

Minion said:


> Nice phone and nice review.How is speaker quality?



Thank you.

Call quality is very good and clear.
Back speakers aren't that loud and not stereo too. They are acceptable.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Great review.
> 
> And welcome back. Haven't seen you for a long time



Thanks buddy. 

- - - Updated - - -



funskar said:


> NYc review ..



Thanks mate.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Vicky, does the compass app work on it. (meaning=does the needle point north)
Most cheap devices do not have a magnetometer and that leads to big problems in navigating using google maps.
Also does the camera have manual focus option?
Can you post a photo from the front facing camera indoors. How does it fare with the front facing camera of the motoG.
I really liked the front facing camera of motoG


----------



## Tenida (Sep 22, 2014)

Great review Vickybat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Hey Vicky, does the compass app work on it. (meaning=does the needle point north)
> Most cheap devices do not have a magnetometer and that leads to big problems in navigating using google maps.
> Also does the camera have manual focus option?
> Can you post a photo from the front facing camera indoors. How does it fare with the front facing camera of the motoG.
> I really liked the front facing camera of motoG



Hello Gollum !

Yup it indeed has a magnetometer and navigating using google maps is a breeze.
I have installed two compass apps

1.Compass pro
2. Compass 360

Both of them work flawlessly and the needle points north. Showing some screenshots as proof:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/MqqJODi.png
*i.imgur.com/AV0eIFC.png



Here are some CPU -Z sensor screenshots of this device:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/E6Wyoov.png
*i.imgur.com/Gey5Pde.png


These devices are google certified and the quality is top notch. You can have my word.

The rear camera has autofocus. There is a lens blur feature which blurs the background and focuses the subject you want to focus.
Moving the camera slightly, blurs the background. Really cool camera feature.

Regarding front camera quality, here are some pics for you to judge:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QVUsbqh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9PJTw6g.jpg








Tenida said:


> Great review Vickybat. Thanks for posting.



Thank you my friend. 
And congrats to you too.


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2014)

Great Review mate. Time well spent  Thanks


----------



## sushovan (Sep 22, 2014)

Can the pics taken by cam be saved in Internal Storage? please answer.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 22, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Can the pics taken by cam be saved in Internal Storage? please answer.



No, You need memory card to save photos.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks @ vickybat for the review. Do you think this phone will be useful for first time android users or someone who is not so techy. 
Planning to gift one to an elder at home.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Can the pics taken by cam be saved in Internal Storage? please answer.


Nope u need a SD card. Luckily these phones come with an 8gb card for free. Its the current promotional offer.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks @ vickybat for the review. Do you think this phone will be useful for first time android users or someone who is not so techy.
> Planning to gift one to an elder at home.


Thanks buddy. Yeah absolutely. This is the very purpose of android one. You can gift your elders.


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Can the pics taken by cam be saved in Internal Storage? please answer.


Reason is Android L and ART. Since ART needs more disk space.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn this sure looks like a powerhorse in small package. Although as already mentioned by OP, brand name is still a factor and which would only improve if Micromax, Spice and Karbonn give good after sales service.

Nice review with lots of benchmarks!


----------



## rickenjus (Sep 23, 2014)

excellent review buddy, your review sure will create awareness regarding android one,..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. Highly appreciated. 

Btw thought of sharing this:

*Google's Sandeep Menon explains Android One*

It's bigger than initially thought. Bigger than nexus too.
High end devices are also in cards considering the entry of Qualcomm. Expect the upcoming 64 bit chips on future Android One devices.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review vickybat ....it was very helpful


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review man, your review is really helpful.

I'm in need of buying a phone for family, but all phones out there are HUGE, want something compact & these new A1 phones suit my needs. I've Nexus 5 & got spoilt by its quality, so its good to hear that A1 device come with similar quality feel.

Wanted to go for Moto G2, but when i saw its dimensions, its hilariously HUGE, bigger than Nexus 5 . I feel N5 itself is huge, but G2 & Mi3 are just ridiculous, they should sell them as phablets.


edit: damn, this phone is as big as Nexus 5.

Spice Android One Dream UNO Mi-498 vs Asus Zenfone 4 A400CG vs Moto E: Compare Mobiles: Flipkart.com

Size: 
*Spice* - 67 x 132 x 9.15 mm	
Asus Z4 - 61.44 x 124.42 x 11.5 mm
Moto E - 64.8 x 124.8 x 12.3 mm
Nexus 5 - 69.2 x 137.9 x 8.6 mm


----------



## bhvm (Sep 24, 2014)

very well written and detailed review.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

How would you compare it with MOTO E ? urgent response needed will be guying tomorrow.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How would you compare it with MOTO E ? urgent response needed will be buying tomorrow.


It's an easy decision. It beats moto g (Gen 1) in most tests and offers similar user experience. The OS is highly optimized for the hardware. You have to experience it to believe it. Performance is much better than Moto E. Compared with my friend's model side by side. Battery back up is similar, so its a no brainier. Buy it eyes closed my friend.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks for the review vickybat ....it was very helpful


Thank you sujoy. 




s18000rpm said:


> Thanks for the review man, your review is really helpful.





bhvm said:


> very well written and detailed review.



Thanks a lot guys. You have made this review worthwhile.
Good to see positive remarks from members. A revolution like Android One has to reach people.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm what about games and ROM support which is good enough in moto ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hmm what about games and ROM support which is good enough in moto ?



Don't know about custom ROM support but Android One devices will get OS updates for the next 2 years guaranteed !
Even Moto E does not promise this. Android L will come to this device in the same day as Nexus devices.

About games, i've posted the rendering scores. Mali 400Mp performs best in this SoC. It's very optimized.
Heard it runs "Injustice God's Among Us smoothly". Yet to test this though. 

Tested the new Spiderman unlimited sporting cell shaded graphics. It ran without a hiccup.
Expect Galaxy S3 level GPU performance from this device. No kidding !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

Thats fine, but what about MC4 and DT2 ? thats my main priority.

- - - Updated - - -

Can wait till tomorrow night for all the testing. Help me through guyz.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Thats fine, but what about MC4 and DT2 ? thats my main priority.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can wait till tomorrow night for all the testing. Help me through guyz.



If Galaxy S3 can run modern combat and Dead trigger 2 with ease, this can too. It scores higher and both have same GPU.
Its not an outright FPS churning phone but does the job. Adreno 305 on Moto G is better than this GPU but not 302 in Moto E.

Between this and Moto E, it's an easy decision. I won't be posting much gaming benchmarks here, cause they aren't the priority in this range.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks man ! for all this help. Really will appreciate if anyone can provide me info regarding Games on Android One.
Vicky just a last question. Which brand to buy ?


----------



## srkmish (Sep 24, 2014)

android one is not a revolution. super mario bros was a revolution. windows 95 was a revolution. the first iphone was a revolution.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 24, 2014)

*@ nikhilsharma007nikx*

Buy anyone. All three are identical in performance and quality. I liked spice's simplistic design and it was a couple of bucks cheaper too.
Go for either micromax or this one.  Karbonn one is a bit thicker than the other two.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Will have to decide ! lol


----------



## Spice Mobiles (Sep 25, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Can the pics taken by cam be saved in Internal Storage? please answer.



Hi Sushovan,

Please note, you require a memory card to store the pictures on #SpiceAndroidOne. Spice Dream UNO is available for you at just Rs. 6,299. Buy #SpiceAndroidOne on #Flipkart today Spice Android One Dream UNO Mi-498 Price in India - Buy Spice Android One Dream UNO Mi-498 Black Online - Spice : Flipkart.com


----------



## theserpent (Sep 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> android one is not a revolution. super mario bros was a revolution. windows 95 was a revolution. the first iphone was a revolution.



This is a revolution man.You are getting nexus like quality at 6K


----------



## Tenida (Sep 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> android one is not a revolution. super mario bros was a revolution. windows 95 was a revolution. the first iphone was a revolution.



Getting updates for 2 years is not revolution?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Android one will (is) be a big game changer. The main complaints with these companies were the lack of proper updates and service. With the updates complaints taken care of, these companies can now focus on improving customer service. 
2 years guaranteed updates is a big thing for a budget smartphone. Sony, Samsung don't even provide proper updates for their mid range phones.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 25, 2014)

I was pretty much decided on getting this one. Then I read some reviews over the net and now thinking again. If I really like this I was planning to buy 3 for family members.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

please post two camera shots, on from front and one from back camera of the same subject indoors in medium amd low light without flash.
i want to know if the front camera is as good as that of moto G


----------



## Spice Mobiles (Sep 26, 2014)

sam said:


> triple win for you. excellent review, excellent phone, excellent scores.
> 
> PS: Mali-400 MP2 may be old but if it scores close to Moto G, you take home the prize considering the latter cost 2 times more. BTW, can 3G be turned on in both sims at the same time?




Hi Sam,

Thanks for your comment & we're glad you liked Dream UNO.
3G is available for both the SIMs on #SpiceAndroidOne. But, data on 3G can be active only on one SIM at a time.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2014)

_*Real hard work goes behind writing such a detailed review. Highly appreciated.*_


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2014)

I was hearing quite a few negative reviews on these Android One Phones but after reading the post here by vickybat I intend to buy one.


----------



## Spice Mobiles (Sep 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I was pretty much decided on getting this one. Then I read some reviews over the net and now thinking again. If I really like this I was planning to buy 3 for family members.



Hi Ajay,

Spice Dream UNO is exclusively available on Flipkart for just Rs. 6,299. Place your order now for #SpiceAndroidOne at *tinyurl.com/pqjbkxl . You also get Spice Advantage that offers a 30 day replacement warranty & extra 10GB free Dream Cloud storage space.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hmm what about games and ROM support which is good enough in moto ?



Hi Nikhil,

Spice Dream UNO comes with 4GB ROM that can be extended up to 32 GB with micro SD card, #SpiceAndroidOne also has Quad Core processor and 1 GB RAM that helps you run even high end games without lag.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 26, 2014)

By ROM support i meant ROMs, that sorta things like CM11 and CarbonRom ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> By ROM support i meant ROMs, that sorta things like CM11 and CarbonRom ?



Well buddy you are getting full 2 years of updates, that too Stock Android ROMs. After two years you get worried about custom roms.
You are already getting more than you ask. Considering identical build of these phones, once more players like ASUS, HTC come in, custom ROMS won't be hard to find.
XDA developers will be the place. But be content with the fact that you get guaranteed 2 years of updates from a 6k device. Something like this hasn't happened before until now. 




ajayritik said:


> I was hearing quite a few negative reviews on these Android One Phones but after reading the post here by vickybat I intend to buy one.



Ajay, it's been close to a week now since i've been using it. Believe me, it doesn't feel like a 6k device.
The user experience is on par with upper midrange phones. I would say even better. I haven't experienced a single lag yet.
Tried 1080p videos for over an hour. Phone has no heating issues. Considering Galaxy S3 has A9 quadcore and same GPU, Android One performs better.
Chrome performs flawlessly. You just need to experience it to believe. 




sksundram said:


> _*Real hard work goes behind writing such a detailed review. Highly appreciated.*_



Thank you friend. 




Gollum said:


> please post two camera shots, on from front and one from back camera of the same subject indoors in medium amd low light without flash.
> i want to know if the front camera is as good as that of moto G




Gollum i've already shared some pics from front camera,indoors. Refer post # 14
The back camera pics are there in the review post only.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 27, 2014)

+1000 for your review buddy  total professionally written article. 

guys those who are worrying about Gaming performance .. this phone is better than moto g in gaming due to the fact it has a lower resolution and is on par with Moto E


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2014)

rish said:


> +1000 for your review buddy  total professionally written article.



Thanks a million mate.   Highly appreciated.

*@ all*

For those of you worried about the gaming performance of this device , i've got something for them to see.....



Spoiler



*Dead Trigger 2*

*i.imgur.com/xqYDSNr.png
*i.imgur.com/LU1xKNm.png


*GT Racing 2 : The Real Car Experience*

*i.imgur.com/44UIEMT.png
*i.imgur.com/18GDXpt.png
*i.imgur.com/GQYQeg9.png
*i.imgur.com/NPtI3yJ.png
*i.imgur.com/w47eWqP.png
*i.imgur.com/mmuzdCo.png
*i.imgur.com/OpUP99H.png

Both of these run super smooth !


----------



## srkmish (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi guys, how is the front camera. I will be buying one for my father and he sometimes uses skype. Is it appreciable?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ Please refer post # 14.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 28, 2014)

@ vickybat from where did you get this and how much did this cost?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ vickybat from where did you get this and how much did this cost?



From *here*.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 28, 2014)

I may finally end up buying 3 phones. So I was thinking is it better to buy all three models or buy same model 3 Pieces.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ Your call. All three are identical.


----------



## blackedition91 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice review Vicky. 
A friend is thinking of getting an Android One. I know the phones are identical. But which company has the best after sales service among the three?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2014)

blackedition91 said:


> Nice review Vicky.
> A friend is thinking of getting an Android One. I know the phones are identical. But which company has the best after sales service among the three?


This was my next question and important one. Does Spice have good ASS?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2014)

Well guys, at this point, i can't answer the ASS question. My phone has to run into some sort of trouble to figure that out. But there's no doubt
that among the three, Micromax has the biggest brand recognition. But honestly i've had a tough time with their ASS, with my former tab MMX Funbook.
Things might have improved now, but can't comment. These phones are really build good. One should buy them for this reason, without bothering about ASS at this point.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 30, 2014)

does it allow to download app over wifi, i have heard that play store not working or apps not dowloading or upding on wifi, please confirm, how is the sound quality ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> does it allow to download app over wifi, i have heard that play store not working or apps not dowloading or upding on wifi, please confirm, how is the sound quality ?



Can't comment about the Sound Quality. But regarding the Play Store and WiFi it's working absolutely fine as it should. No problem yet.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> does it allow to download app over wifi, i have heard that play store not working or apps not dowloading or upding on wifi, please confirm, how is the sound quality ?


Where did you get to hear this? I download all apps on WiFi only over airtel broadband. These are nothing but rubbish rumours mate..  About the sound quality, I use klipsch image s3m and the sound quality is great. I use player pro for music. The back speakers are a bit low sounding though.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Sep 30, 2014)

Good review bro.  A definite VFM


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 30, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Where did you get to hear this? I download all apps on WiFi only over airtel broadband. These are nothing but rubbish rumours mate..  About the sound quality, I use klipsch image s3m and the sound quality is great. I use player pro for music. The back speakers are a bit low sounding though.



Peace of mind, i was very worried about the wifi usage, thanks i will order one soon


----------



## Spice Mobiles (Oct 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> does it allow to download app over wifi, i have heard that play store not working or apps not dowloading or upding on wifi, please confirm, how is the sound quality ?



Yes, #SpiceAndroidOne allows you to download the apps via WIFI.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2014)

Spice Mobiles said:


> Yes, #SpiceAndroidOne allows you to download the apps via WIFI.



Are you an authorised representative of Spice mobiles??


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Are you an authorised representative of Spice mobiles??



Even I want to know


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Are you an authorised representative of Spice mobiles??



I reported the previous post of his for background verification


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

Spice Mobiles said:


> Yes, #SpiceAndroidOne allows you to download the apps via WIFI.



You do know that this is not twitter, so hash tags wont work here.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2014)

@ amjath are you from Software Industry?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> @ amjath are you from Software Industry?


Yes why?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 2, 2014)

I heard that term being used only in software field


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't buy Micromax Canvas A1 it has problem related to wifi. Getting error 489 while downloading apps from WIFI. But not getting that error while downloading with 3G. Tried every steps to solve the problem but failed.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 2, 2014)

Yesterday had a chat with Tenida over phone. It seems Micromax canvas A1 phones are plagued by this issue. Very wierd though.
Haven't faced a single issue in my spice though. The spice version seems to be bug free at the moment.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I heard that term being used only in software field



 you got it


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I heard that term being used only in software field



No.

In sw.IT industry, the term being used is "escalation"


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow awesome review

thanks for sharing


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2014)

[MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION]
Thanks for your review, I have placed the order for this phone.
It will arrive tomorrow. I hope it meets my expectations.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> [MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION]
> Thanks for your review, I have placed the order for this phone.
> It will arrive tomorrow. I hope it meets my expectations.


You're most welcome mate. It will definitely meet your expectations and more. Do post your views about the phone in this thread.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 14, 2014)

I got this phone today. 

First impressions
1. Really light and great for one handed use
2. The screen is very good. It looks like a 720p screen. 
3. The phone is ultra smooth. It seems with each iteration, Android is getting faster and smoother. However, as per my experience with Androids, they slow down over time. Will have to see how this one sustains.

Some doubts/Niggles

1. The Wifi icon does not turn Blue (as it did in JB) when successfully connected to Internet. Any workaround for this?
2. I do not have a micro sim. Can i just go to shop and ask them to cut my BSNL sim  to make it micro sim?. I had read somewhere that you can not do those to some 128 bit or 64 bit cards or something.
3. I found that i was not able to copy songs or videos to internal memory. I was getting permission denied error. With 4.4.4, are we able to save media only to External SD?

As per initial verdict, i Cant believe they have made such a beautiful, lightweight phone at 6k.


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

1. Icon changes when connected to working WiFi. I mean wifi with internet.
2. My sis went to some store with her Vodafone sim and resized it. I don't think it will be a problem. Wait for others to reply
3. It's a restriction for android one devices. Reason IMO for android L and art run time which needs more space.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 21, 2014)

Another Good thing about the phone is - it doesn't get heated at all. At worst, it gets slightly warm. Still loving the smoothness and the screen


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2014)

That is why i like Mediatek.Mediatek doesn't heats up like SD even though most people here will not agree on this.My Moto E heats up even when playing some HD videos.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

All devices heat up when playing video and browsing heavily
I have dream uno, it also heats up, but that is normal, it should not heat up to the level of discomfort.
My xolo a800 also used to heat up and infact stop responding or would close apps on its own.
My nvidia tegra tablet - nexus7 also heats up but that is also not too much.

One should worry if the device heats up and starts to melt.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> All devices heat up when playing video and browsing heavily
> I have dream uno, it also heats up, but that is normal, it should not heat up to the level of discomfort.
> My xolo a800 also used to heat up and infact stop responding or would close apps on its own.
> My nvidia tegra tablet - nexus7 also heats up but that is also not too much.
> ...


dude I am not seeing any substantial heating while continuous browsing on 3g. as I said it is only getting slightly warm. are u using a case. and yeah of all the mediatek devices I've had I've never experienced any major heating


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2014)

srkmish said:


> dude I am not seeing any substantial heating while continuous browsing on 3g. as I said it is only getting slightly warm. are u using a case. and yeah of all the mediatek devices I've had I've never experienced any major heating



Try to stream 720p over wifi and you will see (on MTK) at least for half an hour on full of 80% battery.
On this spice I have not used anything big so this has not had a heating event...yet.


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> All devices heat up when playing video and browsing heavily
> I have dream uno, it also heats up, but that is normal, it should not heat up to the level of discomfort.
> My xolo a800 also used to heat up and infact stop responding or would close apps on its own.
> My nvidia tegra tablet - nexus7 also heats up but that is also not too much.
> ...



My Moto E heats up pretty fast when browsing on 3G.But it is solved to some extent with latest du battery saver their new aurora engine is awesome.Try it guys.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 27, 2014)

I ordered a Matte Screen Gaurd from ebay and it looks much cooler and feels sexier than the default screengaurd.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 13, 2014)

@ vickybat 
Thanks for the review just ordered  Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 14, 2014)

When will we get Lolipop update for android one phones?


----------



## sharang (Nov 15, 2014)

Mostly should get the update by November end.


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 16, 2014)

Thankyou  sharang
its necessary to install avast antivirus? and how to set custom ringtone?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> Thankyou  sharang
> its necessary to install avast antivirus? and how to set custom ringtone?



no av is not required


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2014)

anandharaja said:


> Thankyou  sharang
> its necessary to install avast antivirus? and how to set custom ringtone?


No it isn't necessary to install anti virus. Besides this device doesn't support otg and has no default file explorer. Insert an SD card and install a third party file explorer like ES file explorer. When you go to change ringtone option in settings/sound, you'll have an option to select the file explorer through which you can access the SD card and set your desired mp3 file as ringtone. Hope this helps....


----------



## srkmish (Nov 25, 2014)

one month review: phone is as slick and responsive as first day. first time im not feeling the need to root and install greenify. the only weak point is the battery life. its average at best


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> one month review: phone is as slick and responsive as first day. first time im not feeling the need to root and install greenify. the only weak point is the battery life. its average at best


Seconded. Battery life is the only shortcoming and is indeed average. Phone is responsive as ever always.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2014)

srkmish said:


> one month review: phone is as slick and responsive as first day. first time im not feeling the need to root and install greenify. the only weak point is the battery life. its average at best



Same here, but since I dont use internet so much, my phone battery lasts a lot longer


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm done preaching people that Android does not slow down by age  Maybe I should show the above post


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, even if you open multiple tabs in chrome and with multiple pictures open in google image search.
This phone is seriously fast. If only the camera was good.

I am talking about the spice


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 12, 2015)

Whenever I open camera hear sound like harddisk spinning, phone is normal or any problem?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 13, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Whenever I open camera hear sound like harddisk spinning, phone is normal or any problem?



very hard focus, causing camera lens to bang against the inner wall.
Common sometimes - bad design is to blame - wont damage the camera anyway.


----------



## anandharaja (Jan 30, 2015)

when will we get lollipop update for android one phones


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally android one India users gets lollipop update.
Source : Android One Phones Start Receiving Lollipop Update in India | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 3, 2015)

Spice user will get the lollipop update in next few days
Source :Lollipop for Spice Dream Uno


----------



## Gollum (Mar 3, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Spice user will get the lollipop update in next few days
> Source :Lollipop for Spice Dream Uno



Finally, spice first!!!


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 3, 2015)

Spice has also started pushing Android 5.1 Update


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

well this is a great news for the android one users.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 3, 2015)

any one get the update means share the information here.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 11, 2015)

Any one got lollipop update? i seen one post in spice facebook page, spice released update with build version lmy471 and kernel version 3.10.57+. check and tell those who are got update.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 11, 2015)

No, haven't received yet.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 13, 2015)

Micromax canvas A1 also relesed Lollipop update. Source : Micromax Canvas A1 getting Android 5.1 Lollipop update in India
Any one got the update for spice dream uno?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Micromax canvas A1 also relesed Lollipop update. Source : Micromax Canvas A1 getting Android 5.1 Lollipop update in India
> Any one got the update for spice dream uno?



Nope, no update for Spice.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 13, 2015)

Micromax Canvas A1 user getting Lollipop updates, check this Facebook page *www.facebook.com/AndroidOneOS
just saw the post in spice facebook page, spice user also getting the update but no confirmation.
i checked the update in Wifi and dataplan, but no use.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 20, 2015)

Now only spice released update? any one got, please check for update now.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 20, 2015)

Just checked now. No update.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope not yet out.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 22, 2015)

here is the way to get update,i tried to stop the app but it won't stop still running. i tried many times but not working for me.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF1KasRo2iY&feature=youtu.be

- - - Updated - - -

Finally got the update.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 22, 2015)

Updated my Spice Dream Uno Handset to Lollipop 5.1, there is no quickoffice in the update
some of the screenshots






- - - Updated - - -

And few more screenshots
View attachment 15309
View attachment 15310
View attachment 15311


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2015)

How did you do it? Not able to force stop Google services framework.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2015)

lets wait for it. we can survive another day without an update


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 22, 2015)

vickybat said:


> How did you do it? Not able to force stop Google services framework.


yes, unable to stop google service framework.
1. just clear the data, and force stop, and then check for update. do this often after few minutes. 
(or)
2. switchoff phone, remove battery simcard, sdcard everything from phone, leave it for at least 15 minutes after that insert all and switch on phone, don't enable wifi/dataplan clear framework data, and force stop, the date and time are changed so correct that, and now check for update. do step1 few times.
(or)
3. clear the framework data, switch off the phone, after 1 minute switch off again now check the update.
Any of the method works definitely, i tried all steps. after many attempts i got the update


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2015)

Gosh tried everything but all went in vain.
You sure you got it this way?


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 22, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Gosh tried everything but all went in vain.
> You sure you got it this way?


Yes, you see my post #119. before the post update iam also said don't get update, but after few minutes i tried again got the update.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 23, 2015)

Updated to android 5.1 woooohoooo it really works. Thanks to anandharaja.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Yes, you see my post #119. before the post update iam also said don't get update, but after few minutes i tried again got the update.





vickybat said:


> Updated to android 5.1 woooohoooo it really works. Thanks to anandharaja.



DO I need to update my apps before I do this?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 23, 2015)

^^  No mate no need. Just make sure you have 409 mb of free space in your internal memory (Not sd card).
Follow anandharaja's steps. It really works.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Yes, you see my post #119. before the post update iam also said don't get update, but after few minutes i tried again got the update.





vickybat said:


> ^^  No mate no need. Just make sure you have 409 mb of free space in your internal memory (Not sd card).
> Follow anandharaja's steps. It really works.



can you make a tutorial?


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> can you make a tutorial?



here is the video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF1KasRo2iY&feature=youtu.be

and Google service frame work won't stop but its ok, no problem with that.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> here is the video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF1KasRo2iY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> and Google service frame work won't stop but its ok, no problem with that.



not able to force stop the service


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> not able to force stop the service



it won't stop leave as it is. just click force stop. thats all


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> it won't stop leave as it is. just click force stop. thats all



done it many times. still no go


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> done it many times. still no go



you followed the steps posted in post #123 if not follow that steps, definitely it will work.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2015)

yes. tried all steps
cleared data and stopped the app many times

shut down the phone and kept it off for more than an hour - no go 

My nexus 7 is already at Android5.1
Shitty android one, I should have bought Redmi 1S for myself, better hardware and great camera.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2015)

Battery life has increased significantly in 5.1. Lot better than kitkat.



Gollum said:


> yes. tried all steps
> cleared data and stopped the app many times
> 
> shut down the phone and kept it off for more than an hour - no go
> ...



Buddy it will work. I know its frustrating but have patience and try.
Its really worth it. Will completely transform your phone with significant improvement in battery life.
Will come to your home this weekend and do it for you.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 27, 2015)

Got the update without doing anything
*i.imgur.com/8Dlt12x.png


Spoiler



lol checkout the time on top


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 30, 2015)

its possible to create guest user (or) add new user in Lollipop?

- - - Updated - - -

if i click the user icon it always brings the me contact.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Well my friend some how managed to get the device in boot loop during installation. Has anyone experienced similar thing??


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> its possible to create guest user (or) add new user in Lollipop?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes. If you click on the icon next to settings icon in notification drawer, it will open a window where you can find add new user or create guest.

Or go to settings -> users and create a new user.

Other than guest user, you will need a google account to login to (you can skip login too)


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't see a user option in settings.
Reset my phone to factory settings but no user option.

- - - Updated - - -

*where is the user option in settings*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-g_24SnE9hp8/VRoEgAEfmcI/AAAAAAAAA4Y/8v8q3QoDlag/w457-h813-no/Screenshot_2015-03-30-21-51-49.png

*And if i click user icon this will bring that me contact*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZfbKsI-UVxo/VRoEgFZS_2I/AAAAAAAAA4U/8aootAGTg5M/w457-h813-no/Screenshot_2015-03-30-20-12-07.png

- - - Updated - - -

Android one users those who are updated to lollipop please check and tell its possible to create multi user account. 
i thought messed up with my settings, after restore my phone to factory settings, issue not solved.


----------



## LeoTechLion (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi I own a Spice Dream uno smartphone..  I am happy to announce that I got lollipop 5.1 update for my phone.  I have no words to express its goodness.  What really catches my attraction is its UI,  the all new Material UI..  Superb.. 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## icebags (Apr 9, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> I don't see a user option in settings.
> Reset my phone to factory settings but no user option.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



there is no multi user option in mmx either. i have not reset the fone though, but i guess they removed this feature from android one system.

u better ask the question at xda forums, see what the experts say there.


----------



## amjath (Apr 10, 2015)

[MENTION=110870]anandharaja[/MENTION] 

Can you see avatar like this below image on top right corner.

*cdn3.pcadvisor.co.uk/cmsdata/features/3586448/Android_Lollipop_notifications_bar.png


----------



## icebags (Apr 14, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]

clicking the top right corner avatar only brings the "Anandha Raja" screen, it doesnt bring the actual multi user setup options like below image :
*www.theandroidsoul.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Multi-User-Android-One.jpg

now i need to root my fone to get this feature, google and mmx both cheated us by not declaring this from before ! 

How to Enable Multi-User on Android One devices running Android 5.1 Lollipop

not to mention, battery run out faster with 5.1 as well !


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

You do these guys disable it? Is it because of the storage memory


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 26, 2015)

its availabel on flipkart for only 3600 with axis bank discount, only for today, what you say guys, should i go for it


----------



## icebags (May 26, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> its availabel on flipkart for only 3600 with axis bank discount, only for today, what you say guys, should i go for it



very good deal @ 3600/-, nothing more.


----------



## Gollum (May 27, 2015)

don't buy it. camera sucks.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 27, 2015)

could not buy that, as the discount is only applicable if you buy above 5k, what is the point, anyway, will buy some other good mobile

this year is going to be flooded with mobile with 1 gb ram and 8 gb rom in below 5k category may be even in 3000 category

so better wait and watch, its going to be very mainstream now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2015)

Bought one. Need suggestions from guys who already upgraded to LP. Is it worth upgrading or KK is better ? The phone will be used strictly for only calling and a bit messaging, nothing else (may once in a blue moon internet).


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Bought one. Need suggestions from guys who already upgraded to LP. Is it worth upgrading or KK is better ? The phone will be used strictly for only calling and a bit messaging, nothing else (may once in a blue moon internet).



lollipop drains battery heavily for this purpose only. with only calls and  mssgs, i used to have 4-5 days of battery backup with mmx, after lollipo its ~3 days. but managing gprs is easier with lollipop, and if u're active app user, perhaps lolli will give better battery than kitkat.

on tje other side, today mmx released another system update for android one, any idea what its about ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2015)

icebags said:


> lollipop drains battery heavily for this purpose only. with only calls and  mssgs, i used to have 4-5 days of battery backup with mmx, after lollipo its ~3 days. but managing gprs is easier with lollipop, and if u're active app user, perhaps lolli will give better battery than kitkat.



I guess we are talking about Spice device, not the one from MMX. Thanks for the battery tip though, I will give update a shot.


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I guess we are talking about Spice device, not the one from MMX. Thanks for the battery tip though, I will give update a shot.



same device 3 brand names.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2015)

Got 5.1.1 update 2 days back.


----------



## icebags (Jun 8, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Got 5.1.1 update 2 days back.



found any difference ?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2015)

icebags said:


> found any difference ?



no difference at all.
Its still as snappy as before


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 8, 2015)

i powered on my phone for the first time y'day...have kept the lollipop update on hold after seeing the posts on the previous page here and some comments/reviews regarding the battery back-up time having gone down....any of you other than icebags facing these issues (no multiple accounts, less batt. back-up)?


----------



## akii17kr (Jun 13, 2015)

Anybody using call recorders on android one phones? If yes, then please tell me the name of working call recorder app.
Also, I have found these 2 call recorder apps after searching, please try them on the latest 5.1.1 update and post the result.
Total Recall
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.killermobile.totalrecall&hl=en
JIT Call Recorder
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UIApps.JitCallRecorder.App&hl=en

I want to buy Spice Dream UNO and there is an offer going on Flipkart. So, please check quickly. I need a call recorder on the phone.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 13, 2015)

@dashing.sujay - so how has your experience been with the new update (most importantly with regards to battery back-up)? pls do let me know when you next come online.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> Anybody using call recorders on android one phones? If yes, then please tell me the name of working call recorder app.
> Also, I have found these 2 call recorder apps after searching, please try them on the latest 5.1.1 update and post the result.
> Total Recall
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.killermobile.totalrecall&hl=en
> ...



use automatic call recorder. It works on dream uno
Link: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appstar.callrecorder&hl=en


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 16, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> @dashing.sujay - so how has your experience been with the new update (most importantly with regards to battery back-up)? pls do let me know when you next come online.



Couldn't update phone due to data pack unavailability 

It was dad's phone, not any more with me but will surely let you know after asking.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 16, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Couldn't update phone due to data pack unavailability
> 
> It was dad's phone, not any more with me but will surely let you know after asking.



hehe. alright. anyway, thanks, but not needed anymore. couldn't resist and updated to 5.1.1. seems all the more swift & snappy now, with the buttersmooth & better-looking UI. although yet to take a note properly if battery back-up has taken a hit or is optimised now, but no noticeable change in first glance as such.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 2, 2015)

Android One devices will get Marshmallow update along with Nexus devices Next Week
source: Android One devices will get Marshmallow update Next Week


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 9, 2015)

Finally installed marshmallow


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool..google delivers on its promise to get android one phones early updates...Reviews please.


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> Finally installed marshmallow



and whats ur feedback on M ?


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is the Screen shot of Marshmallow.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-thxo-Wi9Q5c/VhchH3oznUI/AAAAAAAAAR0/O14a82DWgfs/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-071957.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--oaSAezXLWM/VhchFWbEeeI/AAAAAAAAARU/uZ0Wn_Tkfak/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072016.png

 *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mdCsh3eEBxw/VhchF9rYARI/AAAAAAAAARY/TMO84mB-kww/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072027.png

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9xZcZ6K4HpU/VhchH5Fsn3I/AAAAAAAAARo/Ly7ZbAXxZ1o/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072043.png 

 *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FUMnRAItrXE/VhchH6cjo5I/AAAAAAAAARs/f2bZdJVZ3rI/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072105.png

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V00D7jH162s/VhchI0wK6XI/AAAAAAAAASA/Z8IuL9ndtBM/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072114.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xhYMbArDnKA/VhchJSjb4xI/AAAAAAAAASM/0meBAawA3GQ/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072138.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BNpeSjPOyko/VhchJeW7W9I/AAAAAAAAASI/qlxMmxt5c2Y/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072153.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-90FKU5V6SiY/VhchKF2bs9I/AAAAAAAAASY/IYrBSncGz9A/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072158.png 

 *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cUKMBuxDsQw/VhchKZpdzyI/AAAAAAAAASg/uvqt2gjndZM/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072221.png

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-w4hBd6rh_rA/VhchKsdkx2I/AAAAAAAAASo/UJa3mVkW074/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072228.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-r2zTXSbU7do/VhchK3AemMI/AAAAAAAAASs/Jhlu9t_Nr5Q/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072410.png 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1qMqoINz7YY/VhchLX2SskI/AAAAAAAAASw/EbtKCrer-4Y/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151009-072425.png 

- - - Updated - - -

* After the first installation, system ask to use SD as internal storage, and need to format the card. ("i don't like to loose my file so i select as external storage")
*After Upgrade Lollipop to Marshmallow some of the Apps not worked, when i try to uninstall it after few seconds system reboots, i don't know its the nature of the OS. 
*in lollipop unable to move the whats app to SD card, now its possible move to SD card, after moved the app to SD card system responds very slow i don't know the reason why?, now it fine and working smooth.
*some of the UI are changed need to check that.

*Note: i forced the device to get the Update*


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> *Note: i forced the device to get the Update*



thanks for the heads up, i will wait till they force me to get the update


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2015)

I got the update automatically yesterday as soon as I switched on WiFi
Had to delete some files as update was 300+ mb


----------



## ankushv (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there a difference between 498 and 498h model , besides the inclusion of hindi ?
Does it receive the same updates ?
Bought it for 3800 on Flipkart for use a secondary phone . 
Is there a stable cm 12.1 for this phone ?
Also are firmwares interchangeable for the 3 Android one phones available in india ?(spice , karbonn , micromax) because they are all identical .


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 12, 2015)

After update to Marshmallow my battery drains very fast, any one face that problem?


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2015)

Can you post a screenshots of battery stats.


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> After update to Marshmallow my battery drains very fast, any one face that problem?



and i thought lollipop drains battery faster than kitkat ........ 

these links here saying things otherwise though.
Android Marshmallow Offers Three Times More Battery Life


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> and i thought lollipop drains battery faster than kitkat ........
> 
> these links here saying things otherwise though.
> *Android Marshmallow Offers Three Times More Battery Life*



Ghanta
It lesser than loli


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 13, 2015)

i don't know why it drains so fast. even i kept it in idle.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-I5uvOx-dpXg/VhxegDnjqoI/AAAAAAAAATQ/vnQjmtPOoXk/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151013-061631.png

 *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kOJl7ZWC2dw/VhxefySovHI/AAAAAAAAATM/Allm7zm4Rcs/s720-Ic42/Screenshot_20151013-063141.png

*see 6:16 its 97%, at 6:31its 90%*


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2015)

are you sure no background/foreground app or screen itself did eat the battery ?


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 15, 2015)

icebags said:


> are you sure no background/foreground app or screen itself did eat the battery ?



Yes, even if i not use the phone, the battery drains very fast. anyone updated to marshmallow. 
night it shows 34%, morning shows 3%. very bad.


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2015)

looks like some hardware module acting weird if it is a software problem then battery stats would mention those.
Looks like google screwed again with Android M.Whats wrong with these guys.
See this
*plus.google.com/communities/107145370812485315862/stream/df8ebe05-ed62-426f-a417-d7548dd91758

*www.reddit.com/r/Nexus5/comments/39elh2/android_os_draining_battery_after_android_m_update/


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 15, 2015)

i tried battery saver mode, turn off all app notification, reset the phone to factory settings. nothing works, so sad


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Post a screenshot of the battery usage stats


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2015)

same issue here phone does not last a day
wtf Android battery machodow 6 update


----------



## Gollum (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone found a fix to this?
I found that if I remove the google account away from the pphone then the phone does not stay awake and the battery life becomes wayy better.


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2015)

^Download disable service from play store it will ask for root permission under google play services see if any thing has been disabled.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^Download disable service from play store it will ask for root permission under google play services see if any thing has been disabled.


says failed to gain root access
what am I supposed to disable
your post is confusing
Use some punctuation


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> says failed to gain root access
> what am I supposed to disable
> your post is confusing
> Use some punctuation



Don't you have root permission in your phone?You do not need to disable anything just look for services that have been disable under google play service.Post names of those services here.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> Don't you have root permission in your phone?You do not need to disable anything just look for services that have been disable under google play service.Post names of those services here.



no I do not have root permission
the phone is not rooted
I dont know how to root this phone.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 21, 2015)

hi friends, i find one solution some times works.
* use your phone until its switchoff automatically
* remove the battery simcard/sdcard 
* insert everything after 15 minutes, now charge your phone and switch on the phone.
*if you going to keep the phone in idle means, click the battery icon, it shows running apps, force stop that apps.
* make sure you 2 sims gets full signal strength, not down the battery percentage and check in the morning.
*i kept the phone idle in 46% at night 10:30PM morning checked the phone at 7:30Am, WOW! still its in 46%*


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2015)

^ heard standby time in Marshmallow is impressive


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ heard standby time in Marshmallow is impressive



True, but android one phones drains battery very fast in standby time also.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2015)

anandharaja said:


> True, but android one phones drains battery very fast in standby time also.



I found the fix.
at first I thought that it was the google account keeping the phone awake.
I removed it - it seemed to work, or so I thought but the issue came back.

Finally I did a factory reset and now there is no battery drain on Android 6.0 on my Spice Dream Uno


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2015)

Good to know your problem is solved.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2015)

Minion said:


> Good to know your problem is solved.



I spoke too soon.
The Damn issue came back.
I think I will buy a redmi when it comes back in stock
I should have bought it in the first place. Stupid shitty android one.


----------



## icebags (Oct 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I spoke too soon.
> The Damn issue came back.
> I think I will buy a redmi when it comes back in stock
> I should have bought it in the first place. Stupid shitty android one.



u may try going back to lollipop.

if its still under warranty, speak with the customer care. or i think u may try rooting /booting urself, if warranty is over, as the last effort.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2015)

I am doing some testing now.
After a restart and removing all 3rd party apps the phone is not staying awake 
So I will add one app a day and check which app causes the issue.
Today I enabled flicker at 2:30pm


----------



## hari1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I am doing some testing now.
> After a restart and removing all 3rd party apps the phone is not staying awake
> So I will add one app a day and check which app causes the issue.
> Today I enabled flicker at 2:30pm



Did you try using Better battery States app?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2015)

hari1 said:


> Did you try using Better battery States app?



no, any app that gives you stats of the battery is ultimately taking the battery power.
battery testing is slow and should be done my way 

did that sound rude


----------



## hari1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> no, any app that gives you stats of the battery is ultimately taking the battery power.
> battery testing is slow and should be done my way
> 
> did that sound rude



At least give it a try for one day.


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2015)

Well better battery stats is a battery drainer.It itself keeps phone awake better option is wakelock detector.But for using these app you need root.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone received 1.8MB update? some one saying after this update no more battery drain problem.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] so, did your battery problem get solved ?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] so, did your battery problem get solved ?



no, something triggers the drain.
If I restart the phone and do not use any app other than messaging, phone and whats app then it stays normal
But anything else and its gone.

Yesterday, I got another system update and I have been testing since.
Apart from OLA app and ES file manager I have used all other apps like twitter, instagram, whatsapp. and the battery has stayed normal


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> no, something triggers the drain.
> If I restart the phone and do not use any app other than messaging, phone and whats app then it stays normal
> But anything else and its gone.
> 
> ...



Rooted?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Rooted?



no I donlt know how to.
The drain is still there
this phone is becoming unusable by the day


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> no I donlt know how to.
> The drain is still there
> this phone is becoming unusable by the day



*forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevi...l/root-spice-dream-uno-easily-pravin-t2935228

Root it and install wakelock detector to know whats waking the device


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Root Spice Dream Uno easily with #Pravin - XDA Forums
> 
> Root it and install wakelock detector to know whats waking the device



I might just throw this piece of **** in the garbage


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I might just throw this piece of **** in the garbage


I would take it out of the garbage and downgrade it to lollipop till Google fixes their s**t


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i had that problem once, don't remember whether kitkat or lollipop era, battery was randomly draining fast, and mobile was felt warm every now and then. 
then after a full charge and mobile restart, i checked settings > battery section after a heavy battery drain. and found amazon app was the culprit. disabled it, and happy 4 day backups returned.


----------



## ankushv (Nov 14, 2015)

Can it be downgraded without setting off the warranty bit ? 
I have one and the battery drains faster than it did on lollipop  .


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2015)

icebags said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i had that problem once, don't remember whether kitkat or lollipop era, battery was randomly draining fast, and mobile was felt warm every now and then.
> then after a full charge and mobile restart, i checked settings > battery section after a heavy battery drain. and found amazon app was the culprit. disabled it, and happy 4 day backups returned.



THe battery drainer will not be same for all. Thats why I asked him to check with wakelock detector. But [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is very lazy


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2015)

hmmmmm i also see that, but rooting will also void warranty, right ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2015)

icebags said:


> hmmmmm i also see that, but rooting will also void warranty, right ?



Yes, right [except oneplus] but no service center knows it


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> THe battery drainer will not be same for all. Thats why I asked him to check with wakelock detector. But [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is very lazy



not lazy man, I have no time.
tried these two
*i.imgur.com/oPMRduM.png
*i.imgur.com/qhjLtc5.png


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2015)

^last pic says u'r wi-fi has remained on for most of the time since 9 pm ? been transferring data perhaps ......


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2015)

what does it mean when the *cellular network bar *shows *orange and red *zones??


----------



## icebags (Nov 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what does it mean when the *cellular network bar *shows *orange and red *zones??



*i.stack.imgur.com/Yr6sm.png
good signal = less batt consumption, bad signal = high batt drain.


 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] this is how my battery page looks like : sometime this page may give hints to which service / app consuming the most batt.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Z63LDva.png
*i.imgur.com/RTMQPtb.png
*i.imgur.com/Er7UL6j.png
*i.imgur.com/p0iTfgi.png


----------



## anandharaja (Nov 26, 2015)

Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow is already rolling out to some Android One devices
Source: Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow is rolling out to Android One devices


----------



## icebags (Dec 1, 2015)

.01 & .1 updates seem to have become regular followups these days.


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 18, 2015)

updated to 6.0.1 now no battery drain issues


----------



## Gollum (Dec 19, 2015)

I confirm it too. no battery drains on my phone anymore.
Good Thing I put up with it so far.


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2015)

^ thanks to u forerunners, there will be no batter nightmares for people like us. 
battery backup seems improved from lollipop.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 31, 2015)

No battery drain issues now. I confirm it too.
6.0.1 has solved all issues. My phone lasts longer than before now.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 23, 2016)

Spice Dream Uno will get Android N update?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2016)

anandharaja said:


> Spice Dream Uno will get Android N update?



I don't think so. but I do not make these decision so you may never know until google announces their plans.


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi,
last few days apps often show unfortunately stopped, after switch off and on then only app run. and this continues in few days so i decided to factory reset my phone. after factory reset the process goes until staring apps after it goes to android boot screen, now my spice dream uno is useless, what happen to my phone?


----------



## icebags (Feb 5, 2017)

^ could not understand. is it not booting ?


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 5, 2017)

icebags said:


> ^ could not understand. is it not booting ?



its booting but after optimizing aps again it restarts.


----------



## icebags (Feb 5, 2017)

anandharaja said:


> its booting but after optimizing aps again it restarts.



take the necessary backups and uninstall apps. then reinstall ?


----------



## anandharaja (Feb 5, 2017)

icebags said:


> take the necessary backups and uninstall apps. then reinstall ?



actually home screen not coming before that it reboots.


----------



## icebags (Feb 5, 2017)

try to boot to recovery mode and try booting to an earlier restore point. before that, read instructions well and follow exact steps by searching online for android ones.


----------



## Minion (Feb 6, 2017)

anandharaja said:


> actually home screen not coming before that it reboots.



Boot into recovery then factory reset or clear dalvik and cache.


----------

